# Loading Java Applet Failed : Getting Red "X"



## Ritika (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all
I have JRE 1.6.0_07 loaded on my machine. When i try to access a particular website from my machine i can see an 
orange Java Logo and then after some time i get a "Red" "X" on top left with a message in bottom of browser 
"Loading Java Applet Failed".
I am Using IE 6.0.2900.2180.xpsb_sp2...on a Windows XP SP2 Professional .
I also get a Error Message as
"General Exception"
Name - Batchmanage
Java.lang.classnotfoundexception.batch.class
1) However when i disable Options ==> Advance ==> Java(Sun) ==> Use JRE 1.6.0_07 for 
and enable Options ==> Advance ==> Microsoft VM ==> Jit Compiler for VM enabled
Application runs fine.
2) But if i Enable Options ==> Advance ==> Java(Sun) ==> Use JRE 1.6.0_07 for 
and disable Options ==> Advance ==> Microsoft VM ==> Jit Compiler for VM enabled
Applications Give error mentioned above and Red X
3) Similary if i enable Options ==> Advance ==> Java(Sun) ==> Use JRE 1.6.0_07 for 
As well as enable Options ==> Advance ==> Microsoft VM ==> Jit Compiler for VM enabled
Still Application Gives error mentioned above and Red X
For some machines we have observed that it runs fine with Java (Sun) enabled with no Microsoft VM
Any advise or help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Shezarock (Aug 5, 2008)

Does this happen on any website with Java on it, or just that particular one you want to access?


----------

